# Before and after , Your City prior to the 60's Vs Now



## Spaulding97 (Dec 7, 2005)

Its cool to compare how things have changed over years of development, if anyone can post a before and after photo of your skyline please do.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

2nd Avenue looking north in dt Seattle in the 1950's.









2nd Avenue looking south 2006.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen - City Hall Square

1898








2002








 2002 Picture by fellow forummer mlm - all rights and respect goes to him!

Copenhagen - Amager Square

1865








2005









Copenhagen - King's Square

1860








2005










This great post by fellow forummer Jape might also fit in here


Jape said:


> I have to add some more Helsinki stuff although seeing this all makes so sad every time.


The original can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296671&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Before it was all shacks and stuff.


----------



## Canuck (Sep 11, 2002)

In the first Copenhagen shot, what happened to the large building in the upper left?


----------



## jonne (Jul 4, 2006)

you have Sampo in Denmark?


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

London, 1940
















London, 2006


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beirut Lebanon

Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After




Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


Before

After


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Warsaw before 1939:



























Warsaw in 1945:


















Warsaw in 1946-1989:



























Warsaw now:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Canuck said:


> In the first Copenhagen shot, what happened to the large building in the upper left?


 I think it was torn down 

Chances are it may have been too old or poor consructed, or maybe even a fire... it's build on what was a park/lake area from the old defenses, so the ground may have started sinking or something.. I can't find any information about it... but I certainly think it looked better then compared to we have today 




jonne said:


> you have Sampo in Denmark?


Never heard of it... the quoted pictures are by Jape and from Helsinki


----------



## Spaulding97 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow , those pics of Beirut were amazing! Thats an unbelievable transformation! do you know when those pics were taken?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Nairobi, Kenya*

*Before:*





















*2006:*






















More in *ssc|africa*


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

Before pictures of Rotterdam 




















after ( pictures are not mine but googled  )










memorial










during monaco on the maas ( race event)










view i get when returning home from school 


















what can i say I <3 rotterdam


----------



## Big Green Sign (Jun 13, 2006)

Seeing those Beirut pictures always imporves my mood immensely. I would've given up that city for dead long ago.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Spaulding97 said:


> Wow , those pics of Beirut were amazing! Thats an unbelievable transformation! do you know when those pics were taken?


I am not sure when, but I believe during the 70's-80's. The transformation is remarkable, part 2 of the raconstruction of Beirut begun 2 years ago, it will be finished in 2025 (phase 2 is mostly high rises right now , so this will be just great)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great photos. Its amazing the progress these cities have made (usually good0.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

These Beirut pictures are astonishing, Kristelle can you show us the highrises being currently built if you don't mind?


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

The Beirut pictures are fascinating.

Why were there so few paved streets back then?


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ they were paved before the war but during the 15 years of wars, I don't think they will bother repaving it....

I'm also happy to announce that these new highrises are built or designed by many countries. If you didn't know, Beirut is known as the Mother of all cities in the world due to the first Roman Law School and the hub of all cultures, the motherland of the Phoenicians where they lived there (they invented the alphabets and the boats, they were the first sailors). There is a new project announced that many countries (Canada, Poland, U.S.A, Italy, Greece, Japan, China etc..) will build highrises and lowrises, in a specific district, for thanking the achievement the capital has done and for debuting the evolution of the world (some 9000 years ago). Sounds exciting and I can't wait to see all the highrises.

R.E-S here are a few pictures of the highrises











Marina Towers (almost complete, the spire is yet to be added)

Courtesy of Naregkar



Beirut Tower (under construction)

Courtesy of Naregkar



Bay Tower (construction to start soon)


The beautiful Canadian-based Four Season Hotel (under construction)

courtesy of Naregkar



La Residence by Ivana Trump (construction to start soon)


Platinum Tower (under construction)


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv Jaffa 1920 - empty vacant beaches





































































Tel Aviv Jaffa 2000 +


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

Nadini said:


> There is a new project announced that many countries (Canada, Poland, U.S.A, Italy, Greece, Japan, China etc..) will build highrises and lowrises, in a specific district, for thanking the achievement the capital has done and for debuting the evolution of the world (some 9000 years ago). Sounds exciting and I can't wait to see all the highrises.


This is a wonderful idea. I'm sure there will be plenty of competition to have the best-designed buildings. And in the long run, this should make a fascinating patchwork of architectural styles. One question: which companies from each nation are involved in this project?

I would never have known that Beirut had developed in such an interesting way. Nice thread!


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

Montreal 1959









Montreal present











Toronto 1963









Toronto present


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Everybody grows..


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Hmmm... In Toronto... what happend to the two tallest towers I see on the 1963 photo?


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

> *Nairobi, Kenya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first two photos are of the CBD around 1950.

The last two photos are looking towards the CBD in 2006.

In this time, the population has grown from 87,000 to 3,000,000.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hong Kong*

The age of the Beatles 









Today


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

Amazing how massive Hong Kong has become.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

TopperCity said:


> Amazing how massive Hong Kong has become.


It's all about high population and limited land


----------



## Spaulding97 (Dec 7, 2005)

krull said:


> Hmmm... In Toronto... what happend to the two tallest towers I see on the 1963 photo?


The big building on the left is currently a 4 or 5 star hotel. Its still there, its just hidden through develpoment. im not sure about the tower on the left, ive never seen it before.


----------



## cazswell (Apr 13, 2006)

Spaulding97 said:


> The big building on the left is currently a 4 or 5 star hotel. Its still there, its just hidden through develpoment. im not sure about the tower on the left, ive never seen it before.


they're both still there, acctually.


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

damn!!!! those Beirut pics are awesome....look at all of those cranes!!!!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

hehe yeah ^^


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Barbaros Boulevard, Istanbul:


----------



## Justadude (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Wow.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

cazswell said:


> they're both still there, acctually.



It would be behind the silver building (Commerce Court West)


----------



## TheBigApple (Jul 8, 2006)

i don't even want to see nyc in the 60's or 70's. ughhh. smog and crime was the worst in the country. what did nyc have...3000 murders per year. glad i wasn't born in the 60's or 70's. i wasn't even born in the 80's. i was born on january 10, 1991!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

*Paris in 1890:*










*Paris in 2006:*





































*Avenue de la Grande-Armée in 1900:*










*Avenue de la Grande-Armée in 2006:*


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Coimbra, Portugal*

*Overview*
1930








2005









*University*
1920








2003









*Holy Cross Church*








1950








2006
*
Santa Clara Bridge*
1900's.. (?)








2005









*Astoria Hotel*
1915/20








1990








*
Portagem Square*



















*Santa Clara and Santa Clara Bridge*

1900:









1940:








(new bridge inauguration)

2006:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lisbon  * 

Av. da Républica 1910










2006










Restauradores

1910










2006










Rossio

1905










2006


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Great thread... The Beirut, Warsaw and Rotterdam pics are heartening and depressing in equal measure... Hong Kong's growth is simply staggering.

Canaletto's London (1747):










^
This view is from Richmond House... I guess it was roughly at the southern end of the Palace of Westminster

The modern view... 'Zoomed in', I couldn't find a view recreating the Canaletto painting


----------

